# Brevis Attacks



## ejmbuna (Mar 21, 2004)

I keep 3 brevis in a 20gal with some tiny s. multipunctatus fry that are growing out. The two females are in diagonally opposite corners of the tank, and the male runs back and forth ducking in and out of their shells for 'housecalls'. The area between has about 2 dozen shells on a sand substrate. Every week I change the water and dig out all the other 20 or so shells the male buried over the course of the previous week. Until today, the male always dives into a shell in that typical spooked tang fashion.

Today was very different. I went through the same routine, but the male came out of his shell and up to the surface of the water. I was about halfway through digging out the shells, and the little SOB bit me! I couldn't put my hand in the water without this pugnacious little bugger chomping on my hands or wrists!!!

I have been bitten by many fish over time, but it's usually an oscar nibbling my fingers in hopes of getting some pellets, or a fullebornei who loved grazing the tips of my fingers in hopes of brine shrimp etc. I have never been bitten in act of aggression before.

I've always loved the brevis for their knack of acting like a fish 100x their size, and this has only further cemented that opinion.

i just have to duly take note of the regime change for next weeks water change. Those little guys also bite like they're 100x their size.


----------



## philjo1 (Jan 16, 2007)

Have these fish bred for you in the past? It could be a sign that there are fry in there.. and he is just trying to protect them..

Cheers
Phil


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

:dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :dancing: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:

GOOD STUFF!!! I love to here those stories... Its why we love these fish so much


----------



## 2fnlo (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a single male Brevis who attacked 2 synodontis. I got him several females to choose from and he continued to attack them repeatedly. I didn't know what to do I had to move him so he wouldn't kill them. I moved him to the only place I could think of my SA community (80 gallons). From there he attacked a 4 inch Pleco, and a 3 inch Severum to the point I had to get him his own 10 gallon tank. He attacks the gravel cleaner when I do water changes and also my hands.

He is one bad, mad Brevis. He attacked everything but my Uaru (who are 6" in the SA tank), and Lemon Tetras.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

whoa i wish my brevis's were that feisty, mine are sooks! haha
thats why i got my black occies :lol: 
maybe hes guarding his female with the fry inside the shell :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

My Brevis are quite feisty too. They will chase everyone that gets near their shell. However, they have yet to attack me when I vacuum their area.


----------



## ejmbuna (Mar 21, 2004)

They're always breeding, but this was the first time he attacked me.

Just wanted to share the story.


----------



## kcfishn (Jun 6, 2007)

What is your tank water specs. and also what are you feeding them. I have a colony of Sunspot Brevis 2M and 4F, one of the females tries like the dickens to attract one of the males, but I have 2 stupid males that just won't step up and be a father. I am going on 8 to 10 months now with no little ones. My tank is 20g long, 82-84 degrees, 8.4 PH, weekly 10 percent water changes. Feeding Wardley Cichlid flakes, New Life Spectrum 1mm pelets, and Frozen Mysis shrimp.

Any Ideas I can try. Really don't know what I would do with fry, but it would be neat to get some for a change.

David


----------



## ejmbuna (Mar 21, 2004)

water chemistry is what would be expected. ph around 8.3/8.4, temp at 80F, nitrates under 10ppm, 50% weekly water changes etc.

The trick with these guys i've found is in realising that they actually have bred and then getting food to the babies in the shells. I've used bbs deliverd via airtube on a syringe.

But these are cichlids after all... and some are just jerks. 20+ years and i still cant get lelupi to breed if my life depended on it. I spent probably 5 years trying to breed synodontis multipunctatus with malawi cichlids. I finally gave up. 6 months later I've got a new batch of 1cm cats in my sump every two weeks for the past 2 months. Anyone who's been at this for some time has that one species that drove them nuts, sold the group to friend who had them breed in the first week.

Have you tried teddy prendergass and some cognac? usually works like a charm for me... :lol:


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

I spoke too soon. I just did a WC and one of the males kept on attacking the vacuum tube! :fish:


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

Haha gotta love these little buggers don't ya!! My male is the only fish I've kept that attacks the net instead of swimming away and hiding!!


----------

